
Fungi Discovered In The Amazon Will Eat Your Plastic - rosser
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1679201/fungi-discovered-in-the-amazon-will-eat-your-plastic
======
Reltair
Looks promising, but what does the fungi convert the polyurethane to and how
quickly does it eat it?

~~~
cluda01
Fungi consuming plastic sounds like a parallel process so even if it takes a
long time it doesn't really matter as we can just throw a lot of fungi at the
problem.

------
opendomain
This is a great find - perhaps it will save the earth for my children. I only
have two concerns: will it eat other plastic that I have not thrown out? Also
what about patents on this? I am glad some students found this and no
BigPharma

------
Serentiynow
This is, for me, the biggest reason to save the rain forests. Evolution has
resulted in lots of fantastic stuff that we would not have been able to make
ourselves.

